# Cpt 64402



## Mohican1977 (Jan 20, 2012)

I do not have my cpt book here at work today, and I am hoping that someone might be familiar with this cpt and whether or not it is only usable by dental offices..?  I am thinking that a facility might not be able to use this and an unlisted code would be it's replacement.  Help!


----------



## ollielooya (Jan 20, 2012)

CPT 64402 Injection; anesthetic agent; trigeminal nerve, any division or branch.
Our neurologist uses it in his practice when utilizing auriculotemporal nerve blocks.

---Suzanne E. Byrum CPC


----------

